# Are the Spanish travellers?



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Following on from a comment on another thread and comments I've seen on UK holiday forums.. are the Spanish and Europeans big foreign holiday makers Brits , I believe, and from my own experience , do tend to holiday abroad more than others within Europe.. or is this supposition rather than fact. Main factor being weather ? I know of very few Spaniards who go "abroad" or is that simply my own experience.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

In my experience every single flight I've taken from Italy to Spain or vice versus has had many Spaniards. It depends on the destination but on average Rome to Barcelona or Madrid is pretty close to 50/50

If you're asking in general I don't think it's really true that the UK has more travel. The British travelers are more visible maybe because they go to little Britain type resorts But little Germany resorts also exist.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

NickZ said:


> In my experience every single flight I've taken from Italy to Spain or vice versus has had many Spaniards. It depends on the destination but on average Rome to Barcelona or Madrid is pretty close to 50/50
> 
> If you're asking in general I don't think it's really true that the UK has more travel. The British travelers are more visible maybe because they go to little Britain type resorts But little Germany resorts also exist.


Interesting. Yes a general question.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Many of the Spanish people that I know in my town, of my age, have at some time in their lives not only travelled for holidays - & still do in normal times, but actually moved to another country for a while when they were younger.

They obviously eventually came back to live here, or I wouldn't have met them!

The same is true for my daughters' friends (low to mid 20s) - although they are at the 'leaving' age, they intend to return when they are ready to settle down.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The Spanish guy I did an intercambio with loved to travel, he had been all over the world. Last time we went to Thailand we met at least 4 groups of Spanish travellers, all youngish. Spanish travel agents are full of adverts for holidays, many long haul ones, and they aren't aimed at expats.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Impossible to generalise, some are some aren’t (like Brits). Among people I know, there are many who love to travel internationally but generally for a purpose, eg to visit historic sites or visit families who have emigrated. Everyone wants to go to London, but few could afford to. However there are others who have never been outside Andalusia and who have no desire to


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I've always enjoyed this programme









Españoles en el mundo: Tus programas favoritos de TVE, en RTVE Play


Emisión del programa Españoles en el mundo en TVE. Entra en RTVE Play para poder ver todas las emisiones de los canales de RTVE.



www.rtve.es


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Megsmum said:


> Following on from a comment on another thread and comments I've seen on UK holiday forums.. are the Spanish and Europeans big foreign holiday makers Brits , I believe, and from my own experience , do tend to holiday abroad more than others within Europe.. or is this supposition rather than fact. Main factor being weather ? I know of very few Spaniards who go "abroad" or is that simply my own experience.


Sadly, the UK has already been excluded from some of these 2018 statistics:






Tourism statistics - Statistics Explained


EU tourism statistics cover various aspects: tourism trips, offer in accommodation establishments, tourism receipts and employment, the most popular destinations...




ec.europa.eu


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

ALKB said:


> Sadly, the UK has already been excluded from some of these 2018 statistics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting and not really surprising. Only 5% of Spanish spent time abroad compared to 35% of Germans. 

According to this, in 2019 nearly half of Brits took a holiday abroad in 2019, putting them well ahead of even the Germans!








Share of Britons taking holidays by destination 2022 | Statista


An annual survey conducted among British consumers looked at the share of people taking a vacation in the previous 12 months.




www.statista.com


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Last few times I was in London (seems like a lifetime ago but last year!) i was struck by how many Spanish families were around Westminster area. Generalising but most seemed middle class. In Portsmouth the large shopping mall Gunwharf Quays is full of Teenagers who are on school trips. Rare to meet any in the Caribbean or Florida but that doesn't mean there aren't any.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Following on from a comment on another thread and comments I've seen on UK holiday forums.. are the Spanish and Europeans big foreign holiday makers Brits , I believe, and from my own experience , do tend to holiday abroad more than others within Europe.. or is this supposition rather than fact. Main factor being weather ? I know of very few Spaniards who go "abroad" or is that simply my own experience.


Good question.IMHO you can't generalise about "the Spanish" just as you can't about the British or the Kenyans...But (says she going on to generalise!) I would say that the weather influences holidaying abroad a lot. As you imply Megsmum a lot of people from northern Europe go abroad for their holidays just to get some sun and have little interest in where they go to get it, hence the all inclusive of places like Benidorm. The Spanish don't need to do that, so I think a number of low to medium income families often decide not to spend their money on holidays abroad as its not needed. This is where "el Pueblo" comes in to play. Where do you go in the summer? To El Pueblo.... I'm sending the kids to the pueblo to spend the holidays with their cousins/ grandma/ aunty....
On te other hand there are a lot of people, usually with more disposable income, who do choose to go abroad, but I can't write about that as I have to go plug in to Zoom for work


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Isobella said:


> Last few times I was in London (seems like a lifetime ago but last year!) i was struck by how many Spanish families were around Westminster area. Generalising but most seemed middle class. In Portsmouth the large shopping mall Gunwharf Quays is full of Teenagers who are on school trips. Rare to meet any in the Caribbean or Florida but that doesn't mean there aren't any.


Yes I agree with the states. I've met a few Germans and French. Not so much the Spanish. Brighton the sane for school trips ,


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Travel habits are linked to disposible income, so its normal that more Germans and Brtish holiday abroad than the Spanish with the lower wages.

That doesn't mean that the appetite isn't there though.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Have you ever heard the old line

Liars,Damn liars and statisticians? 

Germany is surrounded. Those stats don't give the length of stays but I bet at least a part are basically people driving across the border for a long weekend. Or less. 

People living in the south of Spain aren't likely to take the train,bus or drive to France for a short stay. 

Ryanair's three biggest markets are the UK,Spain and Italy. Not because people from the UK are flying back and forth to Italy and Spain. They have plenty of traffic between Italy and Spain. 

Also Germany has plenty of low income workers. Most of Eastern Germany for example.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I have relatives in Den Haag, Netherlands. No stats but the majority of tourists in summer stay on the coast at Scheveningen and they all seem to be German. It is very nice but the wind doesn't half blow cold off the North sea.


----------

